# Youtube Users- Usernames & Plowing Videos. Post Them Here!



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone who video tapes their snowplowing/ equipment and uploads to Youtube please post your user name for Youtube here so we can all have good stuff to watch, feel free to include your videos in a link here also!

Hope we can get some activity going on this thread, i've found the end of good snow plowing videos on Youtube. 


Youtube user name- CATZR600BRAAAAAP

-Brett


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's really only one guy that I enjoy on YOUTUBE:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My username on youtube

cjltriplel

My favorites


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1398201 said:


> My username on youtube
> 
> cjltriplel
> 
> My favorites


Thanks triple l, love watching your videos


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres mine. I plan on taking some vids for this season.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1398243 said:


> Heres mine. I plan on taking some vids for this season.


We'll be looking forward to them! Thanks for sharing


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1398100 said:


> Here's really only one guy that I enjoy on YOUTUBE:


He makes nice videos


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1398201 said:


> My username on youtube
> 
> cjltriplel
> 
> My favorites


triple, you running efi live?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

YT Username: tjsnordic


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

TJS;1400088 said:


> YT Username: tjsnordic


ill subscribe to ya!


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

what is everyone using for camea/mounts? i'm thinking of doing some videos myself.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

RefinedPS-











Just a couple short ones from the first push this year..


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ill be uploading a few more this season.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

automoto;1400246 said:


> what is everyone using for camea/mounts? i'm thinking of doing some videos myself.


Camera mount here, get them at Best Buy the ones that wrap around things. Don't get the cheap ones though, go spend the extra bucks.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed for entertainment purposes only!!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Forgot one:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

BOSS LAWN;1398100 said:


> Here's really only one guy that I enjoy on YOUTUBE:


Hey thanks man!! Thats mine I have 2 channels on youtube that one -Bobcat61590 and my other deere615. That was my most favorite video so far. I will post all my info in my next post


H&HPropertyMait;1398044 said:


> Anyone who video tapes their snowplowing/ equipment and uploads to Youtube please post your user name for Youtube here so we can all have good stuff to watch, feel free to include your videos in a link here also!
> 
> Hope we can get some activity going on this thread, i've found the end of good snow plowing videos on Youtube.
> 
> ...


Subscribed to ya on my first channel!


automoto;1400246 said:


> what is everyone using for camea/mounts? i'm thinking of doing some videos myself.


I have a mount in my truck, a windshield mount, a mount that I can stick into the ground outside and sometimes I just set the camera on things outside. I really want to get a go pro too


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am going to like this thread! I am already subscribed to a few of you! My 2 favorite users who make snow plow videos are 4x4farmer & ctc1111 (merrimacmill)
Anyways here is a link to one of my accounts-Mainly snow plowing, I have some mowing, some equipment. Feel free to check it out-I will try and update this thread each time I put a new video on

http://www.youtube.com/user/bobcat61590?feature=mhee

Also here is my other channel for those interested there is alot of truck pull videos etc I update this one alot and have all kinds of funny, trucks, and mudding videos.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Deere615?feature=mhee

And since this is plowsite here is my 2 big Snow plowing videos from last season, I have tons of ideas for this year but I will probably be lucky to get one video done due to lack of snow.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*OK I'm in*

So I subscribed I have some plowing videos and some miscellaneous videos, here is my user name

DJContracting


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My user name on You Tube is 11charlesw.

2010 Toyota Tundra Plowing 8" Of Snow





Hooking Up A Fisher Minute Mount 2 In Under 1 Minute





1991 Ford L9000 Plow Truck Plowing The Bartlett Road In Belgrade Maine





1991 Ford L9000 Plow Truck Plowing RT. 135 In Belgrade Maine





CAT 928G Loading Sand Into 1991 Ford L9000 Plow/Sand Truck





Pulling Out A Stuck Single Axle International Plow Truck


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not exactly the greatest quality.....

ID: RepoMan207











Parts 1 & 2


----------



## Kys03Rigger (Dec 7, 2007)

*My truck getting some light work done in HD*

We made this video in 5 degree temps. The cameraman wasn't happy. I will be adding more videos of my fleet and upgrades to our trucks as time allows.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/user/dtrain027?feature=guide

Theres my channel, bunch of different videos of machines and truck. Feel free to subscribe as I post a new video atleast once a week if not twice.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

NEUSWEDE;1401545 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/dtrain027?feature=guide
> 
> Theres my channel, bunch of different videos of machines and truck. Feel free to subscribe as I post a new video atleast once a week if not twice.


I was just looking yours over again. What's the deal with the Kenworth test drive, in the market for a real truck are we?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

RepoMan207;1401549 said:


> I was just looking yours over again. What's the deal with the Kenworth test drive, in the market for a real truck are we?


That was a few years back when I had a guy with a class A working for me. Still want one I just need my class A and I need more work to justify owning one. Defintely in the near future. The guy driving it hadn't had much practice hence the grinding, not me driving.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The W9's are a great truck. RC Moore put me in a brand new one every 2 years. If you ever get around to getting one, and need a fill in wheel man here and there....don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## snowdance (Dec 24, 2011)

deere615;1401378 said:


> Hey thanks man!! Thats mine I have 2 channels on youtube that one -Bobcat61590 and my other deere615. That was my most favorite video so far. I will post all my info in my next post
> 
> Subscribed to ya on my first channel!
> 
> I have a mount in my truck, a windshield mount, a mount that I can stick into the ground outside and sometimes I just set the camera on things outside. I really want to get a go pro too


GoPro cameras are awesome! I have one.
You should get one, you won't regret it.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

snowdance;1401573 said:


> GoPro cameras are awesome! I have one.
> You should get one, you won't regret it.


So I have a go pro and love it. But I tired to take some video the other night and it sucks, it can;t seem to handle to low light, you can only see the parts where I am under street lights.

Advise or do they just not work at night?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

RepoMan207;1401572 said:


> The W9's are a great truck. RC Moore put me in a brand new one every 2 years. If you ever get around to getting one, and need a fill in wheel man here and there....don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks might just take you up on that. I have 3 companies that I could truck for, one is helping me get my Class A the down side is that I don't want to sit in a truck and not sure how steady the work would be.

My eyes are set on a Kenworth w900 or a Peterbilt.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

G.Landscape;1401806 said:


> So I have a go pro and love it. But I tired to take some video the other night and it sucks, it can;t seem to handle to low light, you can only see the parts where I am under street lights.
> 
> Advise or do they just not work at night?


Try setting on the R-2 setting(30 fps) Should be a little better.
Their not known for there low light ability.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Really good thread guys! I'm subscribed to a lot of you and thanks for the subscriptions also. Hope we can keep each other entertained this winter.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

deere615;1401388 said:


> I am going to like this thread! I am already subscribed to a few of you! My 2 favorite users who make snow plow videos are 4x4farmer & ctc1111 (merrimacmill)
> Anyways here is a link to one of my accounts-Mainly snow plowing, I have some mowing, some equipment. Feel free to check it out-I will try and update this thread each time I put a new video on
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bobcat61590?feature=mhee
> ...


Thanks man. Sorry there haven't been any videos lately. Last year everything went to protech for snofighter video and we haven't had any snow this winter yet.

My username on youtube is the same as on here. 4x4farmer
This is my favorite video I think...it was back when we only had one pusher. Fun to look back on the old days. lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Few from last night...

tractor 





loader and horst





led back up lights


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Triple L;1402106 said:


> Few from last night...
> 
> tractor
> 
> ...


Love the cat with the horst blade. I want that same setup for one of our 924s. If we could get some more snow I would be pushing harder for it though. Had one push on Dec 30th of about 1". This is the slowest winter we have had in many many years


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

4x4Farmer;1402118 said:


> Love the cat with the horst blade. I want that same setup for one of our 924s. If we could get some more snow I would be pushing harder for it though. Had one push on Dec 30th of about 1". This is the slowest winter we have had in many many years


I just payed some attention to the plow, theres some good trip edge action going on there eh...

Now on our 3rd push of the season we really like the horst blades!


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

My user name is dieselguy5145
http://www.youtube.com/user/dieselguy5145?feature=mhee my channel 








 and some of my vids


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

leigh;1401848 said:


> Try setting on the R-2 setting(30 fps) Should be a little better.
> Their not known for there low light ability.


I just got the Go Pro Hero for Christmas. I shot a 45 minute video of me at the gun range, but was in R4. Did you try R5 yet for mounting on a windshield??? Or do you prefer R2??

I cant wait to mount it, im getting the roll cage mount and will try to mount it on my superduty mirror.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

snowdance;1401573 said:


> GoPro cameras are awesome! I have one.
> You should get one, you won't regret it.


Ok I will probably get one soon, whenever I decide to spend the $$ on one!


4x4Farmer;1401895 said:


> Thanks man. Sorry there haven't been any videos lately. Last year everything went to protech for snofighter video and we haven't had any snow this winter yet.
> 
> My username on youtube is the same as on here. 4x4farmer
> This is my favorite video I think...it was back when we only had one pusher. Fun to look back on the old days. lol


Yep, I knew thats why there wasnt many last season and yeah lack of snow this season is the problem we finally got 1-2" today I got a couple videos. Yes that one and Operation move White Stuff were my favorite


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

I have about 40 great videos of snow removal equipment in action! Check them out at this link:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD3BC958BA923639E&feature=mh_lolz

This is one of my best videos


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

VolvoL60F;1402809 said:


> I have about 40 great videos of snow removal equipment in action! Check them out at this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD3BC958BA923639E&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> This is one of my best videos


Very nice. I was about 6 vids deep when I relized where they were taken .


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

VolvoL60F;1402809 said:


> I have about 40 great videos of snow removal equipment in action! Check them out at this link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD3BC958BA923639E&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> This is one of my best videos


Nice, I have actually watched alot of your videos before, I didnt know you were a member here tho


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a good video I found of a town in New Hampshire's DPW doing snow removal. Its worth checking it out.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ManorD24;1404072 said:


> This is a good video I found of a town in New Hampshire's DPW doing snow removal. Its worth checking it out.


very cool video, thanks for posting it up here


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

My youtube user name is ctc1111 and here is a link to my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111/videos

I will be getting on making some videos this year. I have a lot of new ideas and am looking forward to getting it all together when the flakes fly.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

merrimacmill;1404103 said:


> My youtube user name is ctc1111 and here is a link to my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/ctc1111/videos
> 
> I will be getting on making some videos this year. I have a lot of new ideas and am looking forward to getting it all together when the flakes fly.


Good! I've been subscribed to you for a few years, always enjoy your videos.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Time to restart this thread*

OK this is one of my favorite videos it's short and sweet.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

here is the company I work for, not many videos yet, but I am going to try and get more. We will need some snow first...salting videos are pretty boring...

John Deere (....for sale if anyone is interested...) loading Salt


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

deere615;1401388 said:


> I am going to like this thread! I am already subscribed to a few of you!


i hoped a few of you would really enjoy it. i know im going to.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

G.Landscape;1405920 said:


> here is the company I work for, not many videos yet, but I am going to try and get more. We will need some snow first...salting videos are pretty boring...
> 
> John Deere (....for sale if anyone is interested...) loading Salt


try not to mention sales please, they get weird about that, i had 2 of my threads shut down becasue i had mentioned sales.
Thank you.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Bad Azz.... WE KNOW! 





LIKE COMMENT SUBSCRIBE! MORE VIDS TO COME!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Plow man Foster;1405963 said:


> Bad Azz.... WE KNOW!


Never understood the point of a truck that big with a pickup bed!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

NEUSWEDE;1405987 said:


> Never understood the point of a truck that big with a pickup bed!


Do you see that Tank thats sitting "In that pickup bed?" 
I DARE YOU to try to put a tank that size with over 6k pounds of liquid in a pickup! 
We push longer passes than you can imagine in that truck! Subscribe to our channel we will be posting more vids if we ever get more snow!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my channel. http://www.youtube.com/user/12407dave?feature=mhee


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Plow man Foster;1406015 said:


> Do you see that Tank thats sitting "In that pickup bed?"
> I DARE YOU to try to put a tank that size with over 6k pounds of liquid in a pickup!
> We push longer passes than you can imagine in that truck! Subscribe to our channel we will be posting more vids if we ever get more snow!


I meant more of putting a pickup size bed on a 19,500gvw truck. When the tank isn't in there what is its use ability? I would rather have the truck with a dump bed or flat deck. To each their own I just think it is weird to have that large of a GVW and only a pick up bed on the back just limiting. Its the same with the f650's with a pickup bed. I don't get the point.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1405962 said:


> try not to mention sales please, they get weird about that, i had 2 of my threads shut down becasue i had mentioned sales.
> Thank you.


Sorry, I would edit that out if I still could.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

G.Landscape;1406037 said:


> Sorry, I would edit that out if I still could.


No worries just lettin ya know


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

JD Dave;1406019 said:


> Here's my channel. http://www.youtube.com/user/12407dave?feature=mhee


Thanks Dave love your Videos


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

snow trooper plowing

Much better videos to come once i get some SNOW!!!!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

FuturePilot4u;1406225 said:


> snow trooper plowing
> 
> Much better videos to come once i get some SNOW!!!!


nice video. thanks!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

NEUSWEDE;1406021 said:


> I meant more of putting a pickup size bed on a 19,500gvw truck. When the tank isn't in there what is its use ability? I would rather have the truck with a dump bed or flat deck. To each their own I just think it is weird to have that large of a GVW and only a pick up bed on the back just limiting. Its the same with the f650's with a pickup bed. I don't get the point.


I'll be honest with you it really doesnt get WORKED in the summer months... goes to a couple local cruises and shows, then all other times it gets driven just locally. Its a toy/ weekend truck! "Every big snow removal company has atleast ONE big truck!" 
It makes its real money in the winter though Spraying, towing, and plowing. 
Pulls anything it gets hooked to!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

RepoMan207;1402830 said:


> Very nice. I was about 6 vids deep when I relized where they were taken .


Thanks. Haha.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

deere615;1403817 said:


> Nice, I have actually watched alot of your videos before, I didnt know you were a member here tho


Thanks for watching them. I joined on here about a year ago.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey fellas, anybody got anything new??

Heres another of the headache rack.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

..............


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1438566 said:


> Cat loader blasting thru snowpiles...


Pretty sweet video, im subscribed to you on youtube, love watching your stuff.
If we'd get any snow id get some action videos.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Totally forgot about this been putting quite a few up

This seasons 1st snow plowing video/movie





Fastest snow plower everThumbs Up





Plowing in circles





Bobcat loading salt for last storm


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is my channel https://www.youtube.com/user/vdzonpaul


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*my videos*

user name is

airbornesamurai

mostly plowing with my 1986 Samurai


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Structure fire while plowing*

I rounded the corner and saw all the emergency vehicles just one block over anyway there are eight people without a home.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

DJ Contracting;1447415 said:


> I rounded the corner and saw all the emergency vehicles just one block over anyway there are eight people without a home.


Man thats rough, hope everyone got out ok.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's a crappy video of the VXT throwin a light snow we had the other night.

Just bought a new Go-Pro Hero2 HD so i'll be getting some good video soon


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

H&HPropertyMait;1447523 said:


> Man thats rough, hope everyone got out ok.


Yes everybody got out safely which was good.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

My username is hardwoodcd.

not while plowing but my lighting setup.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Few more of my recent videos

Both trucks plowing together-chevy 2500hd & chevy 3500hd dump





Dump truck lights





Salt delivery


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Big mission of mine this year is to add a ton of vids so I can use them on my website.

I don't have much but here is a couple.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

hlntoiz;1450689 said:


> Big mission of mine this year is to add a ton of vids so I can use them on my website.
> 
> I don't have much but here is a couple.


Great videos and nice and efficient work.Thumbs Up


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Loved that last video in the set. How long did that actually take?


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Heres one from the most recent storm here in Oakland County, MI






Heres one of my light setup on my truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

My most recent video- showing the undertailgate salt spreader on my 2007 nbs dump truck in action


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is my channel... http://www.youtube.com/user/kylewagman?feature=mhee

Lots of Firefighting, Plowing and aviation videos allready posted!


----------



## palatineplowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Triple L;1398201 said:


> My username on youtube
> 
> cjltriplel
> 
> My favorites


got a question how did you fab up the rear plows with the v boxes? if you could explain to me and shoot me some pics thatd be alot of help thanks


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1450703 said:


> Great videos and nice and efficient work.Thumbs Up


Thanks, Efficiency is the name of the game. That is why i got most of the toys needed 



G.Landscape;1450730 said:


> Loved that last video in the set. How long did that actually take?


The pool removal? about 4-5 hrs total.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great videos! 
Heres my channel. http://www.youtube.com/user/VpKnockah?feature=guide

Haven't had a chance to upload any this year. Enjoy.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are Mine Ken643

http://www.youtube.com/user/ken643?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

my you tube is the same as my plow site name/company name(awgolasplowing)

















I post more than just plowing vids on here look for upcoming maintance and repair vids


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

awgolasplowing;1452782 said:


> my you tube is the same as my plow site name/company name(awgolasplowing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice videos!
Thanks


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Got Bored at the shop....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a video of plowing one of my residentials.






Here is a video during the storm 2 weeks ago heading to pick up a load of salt at one of my distributors.






A video of the new whelen responder lp






A video of the whelen mini justice






And one plowing a client with xls


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Her you can learn stuff from me!

http://www.youtube.com/user/kingofplowing?feature=mhee


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Video camera mounts*

So we have some great videos on here, I would like to see where and how you all mount your cameras, thought I'd change it up a bit. I for one use a cell phone windshield mount for my phone, but as you can tell it sits low and you see the left plow headlight.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

My recent snow plowing movie.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Video of me plowing a residential last month with my 01 F250.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*The snowplow shovel*

Here is a short video of my new snowplow shovel


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 4 places I can mount my camera, two inside the cab, one outside in front and the last one on the rear of my salter.
This is my favorite vid of this season so far.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Neige;1454451 said:


> I have 4 places I can mount my camera, two inside the cab, one outside in front and the last one on the rear of my salter.
> This is my favorite vid of this season so far.


Man! That is a serious operation you've got. Quite impressive.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*New Video*

Plowing out my driveway before a long day of plowing. enjoy.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Light show!!


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/GMD1984A


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are two videos I just recently uploaded of a Deere 544K and a Volvo L110F plowing parking lots.

Deere 544K- 




Volvo L110F-


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are two more:


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Finally some snow to haul. I have videos I will be putting up this week from the garages.
here is the first of 3, snow going off the roof of an 8 story parking garage.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

NEUSWEDE;1465738 said:


> Finally some snow to haul. I have videos I will be putting up this week from the garages.
> here is the first of 3, snow going off the roof of an 8 story parking garage.


Oh your dtrain027, I never knew that was you! Great vids!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

New video up.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

GMD1984;1463331 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/GMD1984A


Dude video number one that comes up on your page: 'Some of ARE plant stock also call about ARE spring planting schedule.'

It's OUR not ARE. Just want to make sure you get it corrected before some snooty prospective customer sees it. Save ya a little embarrassment.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

here is one of my Video's





Here is my channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/JGDHandyman/videos


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is my channel

https://www.youtube.com/user/MrGiovannix12

I Just started uploading not to long ago... Hope to buy a GoPro Hero soon.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

wislxer;1612745 said:


> Dude video number one that comes up on your page: 'Some of ARE plant stock also call about ARE spring planting schedule.'
> 
> It's OUR not ARE. Just want to make sure you get it corrected before some snooty prospective customer sees it. Save ya a little embarrassment.


I find it amazing how many people misuse there, they're, and their. Your, and you're. Are, and our.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is another video I just posted


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

look me up i only got one push in with my gopro my user name is Chris Colflesh i have a couple farming videos on there from my farm and a friends


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Triple L;1398201 said:


> My username on youtube
> 
> cjltriplel
> 
> My favorites


That was I think one of the best plowing video's I've ever watched awesome music too!


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

Pushin the banks back from all the snow we got in RI






Old video from nemo loader puller out a flatbed. Last 30 seconds is the action.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

another vid. uploaded


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*New video!*

So I was able to take a video of my 00 Jeep Cherokee over the weekend. Enjoy the video and like and subscribe.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is my latest video, *serious snow removal*, including DOT plows, and loaders plowing streets


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

VolvoL60F;1463909 said:


> Here are two videos I just recently uploaded of a Deere 544K and a Volvo L110F plowing parking lots.
> 
> Deere 544K-
> 
> ...


Love those Volvos.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1687001 said:


> Love those Volvos.


I ran an older Volvo (mid 90's) and I wasn't that impressed with it. I personally think you can't beat CAT when it comes to loaders. But, I would like to try a newer Volvo because everybody I talk to that has run Volvos loves them.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

new upload


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

New Hauling Snow Video.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

This one has been going over here - keep it going since it gained traction and we can keep it in one place - its all linked to you tube as well...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151516


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I forgot all about this thread


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Still one of my all time Faves


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All time hit!


----------

